# Vortex's Cat Stories



## Vortex421 (Apr 26, 2012)

This forum looks a bit empty! I have a bunch of stories so I guess I'll start sharing them here.  

I've lived in Indiana for a number of years now, but a few years ago I had an opportunity to purchase a house of my own. It was a former rental house - not very huge, but big enough for me and my things. One of the things that was on my list of things to get was a cat. I had previously lived in rental apartments with very strict no-animal policies and I am a sucker for animals. 

Within a few months of settling in I got a message from my sister up in Michigan. One of her friends had found a stray and she wondered if I would be willing to adopt him. Of course I would, I replied, so she made plans to bring him down with her when she came to visit in a couple weeks. 










When I got my first look at this cat I wondered if I was looking at a cat or at Catzilla. This guy was huge and pure black. He probably weighed over 15 lbs if an ounce. He'd been declawed in the front but otherwise seemed to be pretty decent. I named him Kuroneko (anime fans may get the homage to Trigun's cat, but those who do not get the reference - the name is Japanese for "black cat") and brought him home. 

It wasn't long before he was lord of the house. As I very quickly discovered, Kuro was an interesting character. While sleeping was his favorite hobby, he had a tendency to attack my feet if I wasn't wearing shoes. There were a number of times where I would be padding around in my socks and suddenly have a big black cat latched on to my leg applying play bites to my poor foot and trying to bunny-kick it! 










He was also a devious one in other ways, exploiting the natural cuteness of cats to get me. When I would come home, he would assume the lovable position of showing me his soft fluffy belly. Such a warm and inviting belly had to be petted! I think that he realized this flaw in my character and took advantage of it by playing all cute and coy. I would, of course, reach out to stroke and pet the offered belly. 

My reward for my actions would be to discover that he had trapped my hand by wrapping his front paws around my wrist. Then there would be the chomps of play bites and some bunny kicks to my upper arm/elbow to seal the deal. If I was able to withdraw he would run off, almost in a mocking fashion. 










This was not to say that he would not have his good and sweet moments. Often my lap became a great napping spot and he would allow me to pet him while he slept. He had a nice subsonic purr that you could feel if he was laying on you and I loved having such a warm and soft body to keep my lap warm in the winter.

That's it for the moment, but I have many more stories to share.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great stories! Your kitty is absolutely beautiful and has such a lucious coat. He sounds like a little spitfire.


----------

